# Verliere andauernd beim Spielen die verbindung!! =(



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

Zum ersten möchte ich mich entschuldigen falls ich hier falsch bin...

Also mein problem ist das ich beim Spielen online andauernd die verbindung verlieren zwischen 20-25 Minuten.
Also bei 2 Spielen momentan, wenn ich normal im internet bin ist alles normal.
Ich bin über mein Samsung Galaxy s2 online. an mein laptop (Acer Aspire 5750G)
Weiß nicht mehr weiter hab schon mein Laptop formatiert und mein handy weil ich dachte das es daran liegen könnte.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2012)

Geschieht das auch wenn du über einen Normalen Router im Internet spielst, und nicht mit einem Handy ?
Welche Spiele sind es ?
Alles Aktuell, Spiele, Windows, Virenscanner ?
Versuche mal die Firewall Testweise abzustellen.


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

Also ich spiele nur über mein Handy hab keine andere möglichkeit zuhause.
Spiele: Fiesta Online und Atlantica Online
Windows: Windows 7 Home Premium
Virenscanner: Avast

und wegen firewall abstellen da hab ich keine ahnung was ich da denn abstellen soll testweiße

p´s: falls was fehlt sag bescheid


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2012)

Ich bin der Meinung das es entweder am Handy liegt, oder an der Firewall.
Da du keine andere I-Verbindung hast ist das natürlich nicht nachzuprüfen.
Und die Firewall muss du ja bei deinem Antivirenprogramm abstellen können, oder bei Systemeinstellungen/Firewall.


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

Nur habe ja das handy schon seit knapp ein jahr und hatte diese probleme nie die sind ja seit knapp ne woche da. 
hatte ja auch schon überall in verschiedene foren nachgeschaut und hatte mal mein arbeitsspeicher nachschauen lassen durch diesen memtest oder wie der nochmal hieß da waren keine fehler gefunden worde.
ok werde dann mal testweiße die firewall abstellen.


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

also hab die firewall mal abgestellt und bin ins spiel gegangen aber da bin ich auch nach 10min geflogen.... =(
und ich wüsste nicht was an mein handy dran sein soll.


----------



## K3n$! (22. April 2012)

Verlierst du denn komplett die Verbindung oder nur in den Spielen ?

--> Start --> Ausführen --> cmd --> ping google.de -t 

Dann Spiel starten und spielen. Wenn die Verbindung abbricht, gehst du auf den Desktop
und drückst in dem Fenster Strg+c. Nun siehst du auch, wie viele Pakete verloren wurden. 
Du siehst auch schon oben, ob die Verbindung zum Schluss abbricht. Kann ja sein, dass
einfach deine Leitung für das Spiel zu gering ist, weil viele Leute gerade in deiner Umgebung 
im Netz sind. Dann kommen nicht mehr genügend Pakete beim Spiele-Server an und du wirst
aus dem Spiel geschmissen.


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

okay werd ich mal machen ... ich verliere nur im spiel die verbindung...
meld mich gleich nochmal....


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

ich hab davon keine ahnung....
kann das iwie kopieren?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (22. April 2012)

Nur so nebenbei, wir sehen Doppelposts in diesem Forum nur sehr ungern !
Daher, wenn du etwas Nachträglich hinzufügen willst, benutze die "Bearbeiten" Schaltfläche, rechts unten - danke


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

okay entschuldige bitte ...
so hier das was dabei raus kamm

Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=131ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=123ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=107ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=102ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=89ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=88ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=88ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=84ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=84ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=127ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=62ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=107ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=88ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=88ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=102ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=112ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=125ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=72ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=84ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=313ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=72ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=84ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=89ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=113ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=109ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=66ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=105ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=194ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=89ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=120ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=98ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=84ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=91ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=95ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=91ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=98ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=91ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=91ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=115ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=189ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=95ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=105ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=91ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=93ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=68ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=87ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=66ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=94ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=89ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=93ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=95ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=83ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=86ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=88ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=73ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=85ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=92ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=81ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=82ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=80ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=90ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=138ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=96ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=89ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=79ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=91ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=78ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=423ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=74ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=122ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=122ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=130ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=130ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=127ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=126ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=127ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=124ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=130ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=77ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=126ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=130ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=76ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=121ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=139ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=75ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=143ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=123ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=125ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=124ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=124ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=125ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=133ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=128ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=127ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=125ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=100ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=121ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=130ms TTL=50
Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=145ms TTL=50

Ping-Statistik für 209.85.148.94:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 459, Empfangen = 456, Verloren = 3
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 62ms, Maximum = 423ms, Mittelwert = 91ms
STRG-C
^C
C:\Users\Patrick>

C:\Users\Patrick>

C:\Users\Patrick>


----------



## K3n$! (22. April 2012)

Also Patrick: Hat dein Spiel bei dem "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung." die Verbindung verloren ?

Mich irritiert, dass 0% Verlust da steht. Ist wahrscheinlich gerundet.


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

wie meinst du das mit bei Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung verbindung verloren? versteh nur bahnhof...

hab da auch nicht drauf geachtet hatte halt cmd dann ping .... eingegeben und spielt gestartet und dann halt aufm desktop strg+c gemacht und hier gepostet.

soll ich das auch mal machen beim anderen spiel?


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

entschuldige wenn ich wieder nen doppelpost mache...

K3n$ antwortest du mir nicht mehr? bzw weißte nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## K3n$! (22. April 2012)

Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich nicht 24/7 vor dem Rechner hocke und warte, 
ob jemand antwortet oder nicht. Das ist ja hier schließlich kein Chat. 

Vielleicht solltest du dir das mal anschauen, was du gepostet hast. 
Dort steht in mitten der ganzen "Antwort von 209.85.148.94: Bytes=32 Zeit=***ms TTL=50" 
3x "Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.". 

Und hier fragte ich, ob dein Spiel dort die Verbindung verloren hat.


Der Knopf zum Editieren ist nebenbei unter deiner Antwort.


----------



## Akirazs (22. April 2012)

ob das spiel dort die verbindung verloren hat weiß ich nicht genau aber denke schon

und sorry das ich bischen nervig bin


----------

